# Some metal recommendations



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

I've always held the belief that purely instrumental music is far 'higher' than vocal music (with the exception of Wagner and some other composers of operatic music) - if a composer can retain your intellect using music alone without the need for words to distract you then they are achieving a music which is far more pure.

I appreciate that metal is a genre gradually moving out of its 'popular' routes (like Jazz did in the 40's and 50's) and I want to hear some 'art metal' as we might hear it as another instrumental genre in the future.

So, purely instrumental metal, anyone? (avoid ambient/electronic sounding stuff, I know it exists, but it's very boring - an example of instrumental music that does not retain ones intellect)


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I remember you were into jazz and fusion so you might wanna check Planet X, a "metal fusion" band. Purely instrumental metal band. In the progressive metal genre in general there's probably quite a lot of instrumental music, though probably not much purely instrumental bands. "Stream of Consciousness" by Dream Theater comes to mind at the moment and probably other stuff by DT as well. I'm not an expert on progressive metal though.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Certainly not disliking Dream Theatre or Planet X - some of the soloing is intense - this is the kind of thing that will get metal noticed by musicians.

It's the self indulgent singing and lyrics that will hold metal back in leaving the vulgar. The beginning of 'This Dying Soul' by Dream Theater is the kind of thing that might evolve into something seriously good.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Stream of Consciousness is along the right lines too.. we need less tonic pedals and longer, more complex riffs - but we're getting somewhere.. 

more please.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Metal lyrics are most of the time very ridiculous and cheesy - I tolerate them simply not taking them seriously. I'd guess Dream Theater's lyrics are probably not as ridiculously cheesy but most likely vaguely pseudoartistic and pretentious. I haven't much paid attention to them though. What do you mean by self indulgent singing, other than lyrics? 

As I said I don't know that much about prog metal and can't think of other recommendations now.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Bach said:


> So, purely instrumental metal, anyone?


I don't know of any purely instrumental metal, but I know that all of death and black metal used the distorted vocals to avoid the distracting singing.

Stuff that might interest progheads: Demilich, Voivod, Obliveon and Supuration (FR).


----------



## Clancy (Mar 14, 2009)

Well, you could give this a try. They normally have the kind of vocals you hate (roars), but this is a guitar & drums only practice session for this new band's album (they are called Negativa), and they are unconventional to say the least - not always complex per se, but very strange musically.

The guitarist is called Luc Lemay, he has a conservatory education and is apparently a composer in his own right but I've never heard any of his non-metal works. He was the main driver behind a now-defunct band called Gorguts who on their final album are probably the closest metal has got to contemporary composition. Ignore the name, like most metal bands they formed when they were in their teens, and well they probably thought it sounded cool then..


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Liquid Tension Experiment?


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Clancy said:


> The guitarist is called Luc Lemay, he has a conservatory education and is apparently a composer in his own right but I've never heard any of his non-metal works. He was the main driver behind a now-defunct band called Gorguts who on their final album are probably the closest metal has got to contemporary composition. Ignore the name, like most metal bands they formed when they were in their teens, and well they probably thought it sounded cool then..


_From Wisdom to Hate_ is a heck of an album. I refused to buy _Considered Dead_ for several years because of the band name, but it was a mistake.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

I've been listening around to much that has been posted in this thread, and so much of it is so close to excellence - an instrumental (largely improvisational/solo based) version of technical death metal would be a step in the right direction.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

You mean something like that or that, but instrumental? I don't think there are any, unfortunately. Still, you can try these, maybe you'll find something to your liking:


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Certainly will. The first 'That' is definitely what I'm looking for.


----------



## jcsd (Aug 2, 2009)

System of Down is a metal band I can get a long with. Most metal has little merit though


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Have either of you tried Voivod "Dimension Hatross"? Not quite death metal.


----------



## R.K. (Jul 20, 2009)

Clancy said:


> Well, you could give this a try. They normally have the kind of vocals you hate (roars), but this is a guitar & drums only practice session for this new band's album (they are called Negativa), and they are unconventional to say the least - not always complex per se, but very strange musically.
> 
> The guitarist is called Luc Lemay, he has a conservatory education and is apparently a composer in his own right but I've never heard any of his non-metal works. He was the main driver behind a now-defunct band called Gorguts who on their final album are probably the closest metal has got to contemporary composition. Ignore the name, like most metal bands they formed when they were in their teens, and well they probably thought it sounded cool then..


You can hear/see his non-metal works here:
http://www.myspace.com/luclemay7

On topic:
This band started as an instrumental death metal act, but now they´re searching for a vocalist, still you can hear their instrumental material here:
http://www.myspace.com/abhorrentdm

Here´s another instrumental death metal band:
http://www.myspace.com/blottedscience


----------



## Clancy (Mar 14, 2009)

R.K. said:


> You can hear/see his non-metal works here:
> http://www.myspace.com/luclemay7


Thanks! I like the flute nocturne, shame about the recording quality though.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

That violin sonata is genuinely good. This guy knows what he's doing.. impressed!


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Gorguts seem like a fairly good metal band. Fairly impressed - not entirely sure why..


----------



## mindsmoothie (Aug 5, 2009)

Dim7 said:


> I remember you were into jazz and fusion so you might wanna check Planet X, a "metal fusion" band. Purely instrumental metal band. In the progressive metal genre in general there's probably quite a lot of instrumental music, though probably not much purely instrumental bands. "Stream of Consciousness" by Dream Theater comes to mind at the moment and probably other stuff by DT as well. I'm not an expert on progressive metal though.


Planet X are amazingly above par with 99% of any other metal on the scene right now.

I could go on forever answering your question, I'll just give a list (not all instrumental).

Planet X, Exivious (new instrumental fusionmetal www.exivious.net), Liquid Tension Experiment, Derek Sherinian, Yngwie Malmsteen, Tool (<<<art rock), Symphony X, OPETH OPETH OPETH OPETH, Vinnie Moore, Wintersun (maybe), Spastic Ink (VERY classicappy influenced, check out 'To Counter and Groove in E Minor', Stratovarius, Dream Theater, Vanden Plas (christian), Thought Chamber, Andromeda, Circus Maximus, Riverside, Paul Gilbert.

All of those bands are amazing, PLEASE listen to my post becuase when it comes to progressive and art metal, I KNOW. To start out from classical, check out Planet X (fusionmetal), Exivious (fusionmetal), Opeth (acoustic metal), and Spastic Ink (neoclassical). Some points about these bands:

OPETH - Don't let the vocals scare you off, these guys are amazing musicians with great talent. Start out with the albums Blackwater Park and Still Life, and avoid Watershed like th plague.

DREAM THEATER - Stay away from the new albums, like Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence. Their best albums, in general opinion, are Images and Words, Awake, and Train of Thought.

TOOL - Start out with Aenema. Their lyrics are absolutely cryptic and deep. These guys are weird, and not fake. Songs like 46&2 sing about psychoanalytic theory, and they get deeper from there.

PLANET X - The newest album, Quantum, isn't really that amazing. Moonbabies, their second CD, is amazing, and full of awesome...everything. The music is so complex, if you go to www.xplanetx.com and find some sheet music in the forums. It's incredibly technical, with tons of feeling and jazz influences (at least in the first two albums.)

Please check out some of these bands, I'm sure you'll find something you like. If you have other questions, please PM. Thank you.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Try some of the old school:

* What is old school death metal?


----------



## slayericed (Jul 18, 2009)

mindsmoothie said:


> Planet X are amazingly above par with 99% of any other metal on the scene right now.
> 
> I could go on forever answering your question, I'll just give a list (not all instrumental).
> 
> ...


not a big fan of everything here, tool and DT e.g. ;-)

but building on....

ayreon - arjen lucasen's project. great use of textures





shadow gallery - RIP mike baker!!





blotted science Ron Jarzombek's new band





spiral architecht - norwegian technical metal...great stuff





sieges even - german prog





arcturus 





Pain of Salvation - Daniel Gildenlöw's project...





voivod





disillusion, german prog again..a little on the thrashy side





sol niger within, frederik thordendal (meshugah) side project





watchtower, the genius that is billy white





helstar, a bit cheesy ;-) but hey the music is good





royal hunt





A.C.T





kevin gilbert - not really metal but a good listen nonetheless


----------



## Patchman (Aug 15, 2009)

*Cracks knuckles* Hello guys, I am going to be honest and say that I lurk around here since my three favorite genres are classical, metal and jazz (being here to see the first), I discovered them in that order since I used to just listen to classical and not liking other music much at all, but metal gave me the same feeling I had with classical and sometimes was even more intense, as for jazz, with all that music to get your blood pumping you need to chill out, yes some jazz is considered louder and more intense, but to me the instruments used in jazz just make it a relaxing music to me even when it's done to be intense "on purpose", but that's all subjective, just an introduction for my reason to post here and this will probably be a first and only post, or maybe just a rare one. 
Anyway, I post here since metal has been met with a lot of hostility around here, I mean it's to a level understandable, but I don't mean to go into attitudes and ignorance and all those things, before I go on with the suggestions I would like to say that a form of respected music like jazz was once met with similar criticisms metal faces, in other mediums for example, print, comic books are looked down upon but there are examples of comic books that give respect to them and prove that they are capable of being as complex and deep as any respected form of literature, and if not then to be great on their own.

Metal is a relatively new genre, but I feel that metal musicians have ambition and desire to improve themselves, some specialize too much on one thing but the majority are not lazy people, for example I have seen that Bach has liked necrophagist, and necrophagist's guitarist, Muhammed Suiçmez never had support from his family to pursue advanced musical education, and what he can do now was completely self taught and inspired by bands that one might consider stupid, like carcass (well, he was also influenced by Malmsteen), I wish he had come sooner to metal with his full length albums since they were already written in the early 90s, what a tearjerker, hehe. Anyway my point is, I feel we are taking steps, like you mentioned jazz did 30 or more years into it's existence, and it's just begun, I can see it being respected and if not at least given credit where it's due, maybe in the next 50 years, might sound pessimistic but to me it's a pretty good estimate, since the young need to hear the more quality acts right now, grow and become quality acts themselves, maybe I won't even see the day tough.

Another point I wanted to make is that while I do think it is valid to compare classical music to metal in some respects, and since I am no music expert I would have to say it id on a superficial level (and influence, for example like Cliff Burton, bassist for Metallica was influenced by Bach, learned various styles from jazz to classical, read music, etc look up his Bio and interviews with other member of Metallica, it's clear why their stuff with him is the best), I feel we should not be seeking to be validated because of our associations with respected genres, diversity in music is something good (for example, Moyses Kolesne of krisiun makes brutal death metal as his choice of music, but he has his roots in flamenco and classical guitar ) but I feel we can or should gain respect by our own merits, and try to get rid of our stereotypes as fans, since as much as I don't like them, most stereotypes have foundations on truths, in fact sometimes I don't like to say i am proud to be a metalhead, but I am, so what the heck. On the other hand I also say, why should i care what these people think? but it's had to avoid.

Anyway, I am sure I left something out, but it's a pretty good speech, just needed to get that out in one time and get back to lurking.

On with the suggestions, I'll mark those which I think have the sound you're looking for with an asterisk and then some bands that I just think are pretty good, A lot has been covered in this topic so I'll try to get some new stuff, I'll post some links and you can go check out the other stuff from there:

*Sleep terror ( purely instrumental experimental death metal)





*Special defects ( from meshugga's Fredrik thordendal, they have some vocals but I still would not miss it, very interesting and have a lot of purely instrumental parts, this track does not include vocals )






- Not instrumental bands, but instrumentals you might like

*The faceless - Akeldama





*Meshuggah - shed (calmer stuff, no worries, I put it in here since the vocals don't distract that much in this one)





*Cacophony - Go off!. And I recommend the material both band mebers wrote when they split, Marty Friedman with megadeth and solo albums and Jason Becker in solo projects, he's great.

Brutality - Spirit world (I would recomend all of brutality, but I think they are not what you are looking for, they are great for mood tough, skip to the solos maybe)

Death - Voice of the soul





Arch enemy - "Stigmata" and "Marching on a dead end road" (many don't like them but the Amott brothers are one of my favorite guitar duets)











Krisiun - Black wind, a recommendation, could not find it in youtube, sure it's not "Recuerdos de la Alhambra" (speaking of that, who else thinks Charo is underrated? heh), but it's nice to see the change of pace in a band like this.

Chimaira - the heart of it all, don't really like chimaira but I always like their instrumentals






In flames - Wayfearer and, while not instrumental, also a great song: Moonshield, I would avoid the rest of their material tough, instrumentals are their strong point.

Soilwork, entering the angel diabolique and centro de predominio, the solos on generation speedkill and possessing the angels are great too.

Also, Morbid angel have instrumental versions of their tracks in "heretic", I would recommend "God of our own divinity" which has a solo by Karl sanders from Nile

- Non instrumentals

*****Martyr (I also recommend anything with the guitarist Daniel Mongrain in it) not instrumental but I think it's similar to what you have been liking as far as death metal goes





*1.- Beneath the massacre (yeah tr00 guys, kill me now, but they aren't that breakdown - prone)





*2.-meshuggah - beneath 





Meshugah - I
part1




part2





*Music theory spectrum article on "I"





*VERY IMPORTANT Lykathea aflame, I recommend the whole album, they only left this one in the world





Man must die - studio report, check out some songs too, pretty techdeath too





Viraemia - Hmm, they proably have the sound you like, judging from death emtal preferences:





Despised Icon, they have pretty creative drumming, I recommend checking the studio updates for their new album, day of mourning, specially drums, bass and guitar parts, I'm liking it more without so many breakdowns on their previous albums, and they would do well with better vocal style than the pig squeals...
















*3.- Voivod 




Background on the guitarist
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denis_D'Amour

*4.- Similar to Gorguts (IMO) Cephalic carnage:
This is a studio report, you can hear some clips and see them in action for a bit





*Necrophagist will release another album, so check that out when it comes

5.- Decapitated (for some reason I am almost sure they are not of your liking, but these guys know what they are doing, and their material is very creative as far as death metal is concerned IMO again, the drummer, gutiarist and vocalist have all studied music and made their career very early on in their lives)





*6.- Nile, I would not know which song to recommend since I like all Nile songs and all band members are great musicians and have the knowledge and creativity to back up their lyrics and themes, Karl sanders is a great and diverse guitar player, plays some other instruments too, like the Lute, and George Kollias has a jazz drumming background. I would maybe maybe "to dream of Ur", "Even the gods must die", they have some instrumentals, but the names can be a bit long, but I am almost sure you can find something of your liking from them, the bad thing is that they choose a so-so production on their albums, sometimes clean sometimes muddy, oh well.

And yeah i hold Karl sanders in high regard but I can laugh a bit:
http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Why?:Is_Karl_Sanders_Fat

7.- Sylosis 





*8.- Edge of sanity

I recommend Crimson and Crimson II, both are 40 or so minute songs, the former has a more death metal sound (but do not think it's constant, it has different riffs and keeps you interested the whole time) while the second one uses keyboards and is really a one man band thing, but it's not in that epic cheesy way. You cans till find it in parts on youtube.

*9.-Nevermore - This godless endeavor, it entertains through the length of the song, if you think the lyrics are pretentious, hmm I would not disagree that much.






They used to have Chris Broderick on tour, who is one of the best metal guitarists these days, he is going to be on the next Megadeth album and has work with jag panzer, his main band, if you would like to check that out. Nevermore's guitarist, Jeff Loomis isn't too shabby either, his solo album is great.

10.- Darkane










*11.- Akerocoke, they too have a jazzy mix sometimes, and have jazz influences and backgrounds, more of a description than trying to give them credibility because they incorporate other styles.






**12.- Neuraxis - The apex





If you don't like how the lyrics take themselves seriously, you should enjoy Anthrax, they are known for having light and even funny lyrics, they brought a sense of humor to metal.

I would also recommend the Dillinger escape plan or ion dissonance, the latter more than the former, in fact i don't like Dillinger but one can appreciate their talent, it's just that since they are more chaotic I didn't know which song to recommend, it's a calculated mess.

Well, I think this post is long enough, I am just going to name the rest:

Atheist and Cynic go without saying
**Coroner 
***Naked city (specially their live performances)
*Pestilence - spheres
***Behold...the arctopus
*1/2*Psyopus
Kinda reluctant but: After the burial and Veil of maya
*Enslaved (later half of their albums, their latest is great, I find their oldest ones great, but I doubt you'll like them)
Angra
Septic flesh - Lovecraft's death and Sangreal, the band Therion can put some tastefull classical sounding stuff too, like raven of dispersion, they ar eone of the less cheesy bands of that style IMO.
*Forbidden
***Quo Vadis
***Augury
*Sadus in later efforts
Hibria (technical players but a bit cheeseh)
Anything with Andy Laroque, specialy King Diamond and mercyful fate aren't bad themselves, but it's more of an older metal feel
Steve Digiorgio is just great with anything he does
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_DiGiorgio
And since you guys like jazz too, his band, Dark hall is really good.
Alex Skolnik of Testament is great, and Testament is great too, he has a jazz trio, but I have to admit he's not that great with that, but oh well. 
Finally and with a reason, I don't love lamb of god but randy blythe, while a screamer, takes vocal classes to take his screaming to another level, that counts for a little, and drummer Chris Adler is very creative and skilled, he was chosen by Ron Jarzombek for Blotted science, another great instrumental metal band, i am sure someone has recommended them already here, that says something about him, Ron is no idiot on the guitar.

Again this freaking' long post was not made to declare metal superior to classical and jazz, in objective aspects it is not, but just because Tony Hawk exists does not mean that there are no more quality skaters out there, probably a bad analogy, but you get my point, as for it being ugly, that's not a factor for quality to me, Goya's black paintings?. Anyway, hope you like at least 1/4 of those and that this is not wasting time for you, and if you don't that's ok too, hey, I recognize a talent like Paco de Lucia, manitas de plata but that doesn't mean I have to like them or flamenco (except for this guy, Jason McGuire: 



 ), talking about that, there's also FLAMETAL! the flamenco guitar is really good in that band.

Sorry for any poor grammar or if I came across as wannabe sophisticated, I just wanted to respect this place and English is my second language, but I can do pretty well, and his place seems to demand better Good day, guys, I'll go back to lurking...


----------



## mindsmoothie (Aug 5, 2009)

slayericed said:


> not a big fan of everything here, tool and DT e.g. ;-)
> 
> but building on....
> 
> ...


I don't like DT either, James LaBrie is the most annoying singer ever. But I put them on there because without them, 90% of the metal bands I love wouldn't exist. Tool's also pretty minimalistic, it's the only prog band I won't bash people for not appreciating. It's tough stuff to like, being weird and all.

I've never really listened to Ayreon...


----------



## Patchman (Aug 15, 2009)

> James LaBrie is the most annoying singer ever


Yes, DT's win would increase exponentialy (I wrote that right?) if they dumped LaBrie, of course it's an opinion but to me it's just too distracting, in DTs case removal of vocals WOULD make better music, i liked that they included instrumental versions of their songs in the new album.

Oh and I forgot one of my favorites, God dethroned (I would recommend finding them in better quality tough):






Short, sweet and with a dose of variation


----------



## slayericed (Jul 18, 2009)

Patchman said:


> Yes, DT's win would increase exponentialy (I wrote that right?) if they dumped LaBrie, of course it's an opinion but to me it's just too distracting, in DTs case removal of vocals WOULD make better music, i liked that they included instrumental versions of their songs in the new album.
> 
> Oh and I forgot one of my favorites, God dethroned (I would recommend finding them in better quality tough):
> 
> ...


il probably be bashed for this but i think mike portnoy is quite over-rated..and DTs compositional style seems rather bland and formulaic although there is no denying that they have been quite influential over the years


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

slayericed said:


> i think mike portnoy is quite over-rated..


DT as a whole is extremely overrated. They're brilliant musicians, yet horrible composers.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

nickgray said:


> DT as a whole is extremely overrated. They're brilliant musicians, yet horrible composers.


Mainly because they keep trying to write rock albums, and deny the possibilities of metal.

I'd much rather listen to Voivod "Angel Rat" for the same style, although we're kidding ourselves if we don't admit all these bands are aping King Crimson.


----------



## shurid_gh (Sep 4, 2009)

Dream Theater is a great band and their lyrics are good.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

shurid_gh said:


> and their lyrics are good.


yeah... very good... for a 16 year old teenager, perhaps.

_Alone at night
I feel so strange
I need to find
All the answers to my dreams

When I sleep at night
I hear the cries
What does this mean?

I shut the door and traveled to another home
I met an older man, he seemed to be alone
I felt that I could trust him
He talked to me that night;

"Lad did you know a girl was murdered here?"
"This fatal tragedy was talked about for years"
Victoria`s gone forever
Only memories remain
She passed away
She was so young

Without love
Without truth
There can be no turning back

Without faith
Without hope
There can be no peace of mind_


----------



## Patchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, back from lurking, wonder if Bach got something good out of this, no matter if he didn't anyway.

So, if one still cares, I would recommend this band:






They have been out there for a while, but they just recently released material, the inside details about the process of making it are interesting.

Also, meshugga's Fredrick has a project that has been out for a while, but most people don't know about it, so here's some nice music:






And sicne this is a metal thread and I feel obligated to respect the purpose of classical music discussion of these forums even if this is a non classical forum, I'm listening to "The dance of the spirits of fire" in "the perfect fool" by Gustav Holst, if that helps.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm not keen at all on metal, but some folks that i know suggest the names Opeth (already mentioned), Rammstein, Slayer, Satryicon, and Kyuss.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

My band pyramid is currently working on music (well actually it is just me as of now) 

The music I am trying to make as of now is very different. It draws from middle eastern influences and even blues at times. 

I am also composing music to go along with it. When I say it is orchestrated metal, I don't want to give you all the impression that it is like Metallica's S&M or Trans-Siberian Orchestra.

I want it to be more of a symphony of sorts. Basically it is as if Grieg owned an electric guitar. But it is a project I am working on.

It will take some time. As I am doing it I am still studying music. But I want it to be symphonic rather than some metal concert. It has violin parts many cello parts. Even Didgeridoo parts. I have the music in my head. The problem as of now is getting it on paper. I never got really good at reading music so I am working hard on it.


----------



## The Cosmos (Oct 2, 2009)

I hope symphony + Metal doesn't translate into some of those countless cheesy power metal bands . I think therion did this sort of thing perfectly for me, but they are the only ones I liked. Tried couple of others and they never really appealed (Haggard or Epica comes to mind - Ewww). Not that I have anything against your project - good luck with it!


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

The Cosmos said:


> I hope symphony + Metal doesn't translate into some of those countless cheesy power metal bands . I think therion did this sort of thing perfectly for me, but they are the only ones I liked. Tried couple of others and they never really appealed (Haggard or Epica comes to mind - Ewww). Not that I have anything against your project - good luck with it!


Well I have to agree with you. This power metal DragonForce garbage is ruining metal. I am afraid to call what I am doing symphonic because of bands like DragonForce. I am really going for something new. Explaining it will only confuse people because I can't explain it. I will say that anyone can enjoy it.


----------



## Patchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, power metal isn't all that bad, we still got great bands that started out i the 80s like Blind guardian that can handle the cheese with some class ("Somewhere far beyond" is epic and didn't need any synths and effects), in fact their "A night at the opera" album is one of the few bombastic metal projects I can handle, and as The cosmos said, Therion do it very well too (after all, they are leaders, not followers), maybe the only band of it's kind that knows when enough is enough, other than that and classics like Malmsteen and TSO, yes modern power metal like dragonforce and all the bombastic metal stuff is just too unintenionally funny for me, and a bad representation of metal as a whole to the world (like glam metal was in the 80's, people still associate the word metal with those guys, I guess it's better than tight pants and ninja mosh pits, or about the same) one band that did it fairly well recently was Septic flesh with "Communion".

So, Salieri, I hope you succeed, we need some fresh air after getting out of the fondue pot and take this form of metal to a new direction. Anyway, sounds ambitious, my guess is that it may be something like Ayreon or Diablo swing orchestra, maybe Devin Townsend projects. I also like the idea of having metal in a calmer stage, I love metal and I understand mosh pits and such, but sometimes I wish I could just see great bands playing great music and actually hearing it rather than being alert about who's gonna push me inside the pit, heh, but I guess it's also part of the community feel (I am also glad to hear that anyone can enjoy it for that reason).

Does your band have a myspace or some MP3 files anywhere? that is if you have recorded anything.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Well nothing new. All of the recordings I did on my myspace page are from 06-07. But here is the site 
http://www.myspace.com/666pyramid


----------



## Patchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey, I think these songs are actually very impressive, specially "Separated", I like the start and the transition to the heavier part, it's not a new technique of course but it's done really well here, it has some interesting stuff at 1:08. You sound a bit like Nile in their first recordings, or a more groove or sludge metal oriented version (I see you have Corrosion of conformity and Crowbar as influences, awesome, they are both depressingly epic), and that's a compliment, sorry if you find comparisons offensive tough. Deep space has an interesting transition at the end without the background sounds.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks so much. I still have songs I am working on but every time I try to record I have problems so I am going to do it when I have a good place to work.


----------



## Patchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Great! I sent you a friend invite at myspace so I can check if you make updates, I feel kinda weird saying that for some reason, my name there is "el hombre de los parches".


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

A few bands that haven't been mentioned are Electric Wizard, Sleep, the Melvins, Boris and Earthless. Although Earthless is more a psychadelic heavy blues rock band, they have like 40-50 minute long tunes which are mainly instrumental.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Argus said:


> A few bands that haven't been mentioned are Electric Wizard, Sleep, the Melvins, Boris and Earthless. Although Earthless is more a psychadelic heavy blues rock band, they have like 40-50 minute long tunes which are mainly instrumental.


I am so glad to find others who like Electric Wizard. All of the Sludge and Stoner bands are awesome. Crowbar, Kyuss, Saint Vitus, Corrosion Of Conformity, EHG, Down, and the Melvins are just great musicians.

I really like the drone of songs like Funeralopolis from Electric Wizard or even Sweet Leaf from Black Sabbath. Some people would hate the repetition of the music, but I think it is what makes it so great.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Funeralopolis is excellent, great bass intro and driving riff. In fact the whole of Dopethrone and Come my Fanatics are great.

Kyuss are probably the best in the genre (excluding Sabbath), especially Welcome to Sky Valley, but respect to Sleep for putting out an hour long track and album called Dopesmoker.

The best thing about the Stoner bands is that they all sound quite similar so if you like one, chances are you'll like most of the others. A standard stoner/sludge song will contain a handful of heavy riffs at most, a trippy minor pentatonic guitar solo and maybe a breakdown/mind bending bridge. Most people would think this would be weakness of the genre but I see it as a strength,similar to the blues. Just like the blues only really uses the tonic, subdominant and dominant chords, stoner bands have to limit themselves to stay within the genre confines, but these limits actually force the bands try more interesting stuff, in my opinion.

By the way, what do people think of the Sword. I have friend who is trying to get me into them, but what I have heard has been hit or miss.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Argus said:


> Funeralopolis is excellent, great bass intro and driving riff. In fact the whole of Dopethrone and Come my Fanatics are great.
> 
> Kyuss are probably the best in the genre (excluding Sabbath), especially Welcome to Sky Valley, but respect to Sleep for putting out an hour long track and album called Dopesmoker.
> 
> ...


 I am still trying them out. I have been told to listen to them so I will try them out.


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

Definitely check out Lacrimosa. They're a symphonic "gothic/metal" due (actually one guy who does the bulk of the writing, and then a female vocalist who performs on some songs).

A warning though: Expect gothic imagery bordering on the goofy side. Also, expect a (clean) thick German voice.

The CD's Elodia and Echos were their peak, followed by Fassade and Lichtgestalt. The older stuff before that is less symphonic/more gothic. Anyway, here are some tracks from the first two disks mentioned:

alleine zu zweit:






halt mich:






Sanctus:






Sacrifice:






Ich verlasse heut` Dein Herz






Am Ende der stille:


----------



## C_Bach (Jan 13, 2010)

Haha,it's funny to find some relatives on the Internet...Well,I don't know that much about metal,but I have got a very good piece for you."The Dawn".Did you ever heard it?It's performed by a band called dreamtale.I love it to death.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Eluveitie - Inis Mona: 




I know, it does have lyrics and I also know that the song would have been better without it.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

instrumental bands:
blotted science
irepress
pelican 
angel vivaldi
sleep terror
endless sporatic
behold... the arctopus(weird stuff)
dysrhythmia
stinking lizaveta

crazy non instrumental bands:
opeth
MASTODON(pretty much my fav. band)
between the buried and me(the vocals kinda suck, but their new stuff is ridiculous)
gorod(really crappy death growls, but great guitar work)
baroness
meshuggah(really insane time signatures)

but yea, you should like at least a few of these bands.


----------

